# Door Key Won't Fit Any More



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Just when it turns cold and I go to turn the space heater up I can't get in the camper!!

The ey for the dead bolt on my 06 26RS will no longer go all the way in. The latch will open and everything appears loose and not froozen but it only goes about halfway then has a hard stop. 
Anyone else had the same problem?? Any ideas on how to free it up??

If I can't get the door open whats the best way to get in?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

It almost sounds like the tumblers inside came loose
The only way I can think of is a lock smith.
Or maybe spray some WD40 in it.
Some else may have a better idea
Just my 2 cents









Don


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Not being smart but it's the correct key right, ours has 2.

Now can it be frozen, snow, cold rain etc? You mentioned cold temps. There is a product we used to use in MN called lok-de-icer it was in a small compressed can (just bigger than a lipstick tube), push the tip in the lock and press against the can and dispense the contents of the can into the lock, worked really well for frozen locks. Other suggestions if itâ€™s not frozen are graphite before WD-40 IMHO. Graphite is a good lubrication for locks, oils will work but graphite lasts a lot longer with less mess.

Bill.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Warranty work. Let the dealer break into it.
That way if they tear up the door, they can fix it.
If you break something, they may not cover it.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Or the old-fashioned way...breathe some hot air into the lock. I had to do this sometimes on my high school car when it got cold out.

You do have some hot air to spare, right?









Randy


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Maybe there is some debris in the lock, or the lock is bad. I use graphite to lube the cylinders, and use it often.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

s


NDJollyMon said:


> Maybe there is some debris in the lock, or the lock is bad. I use graphite to lube the cylinders, and use it often.
> [snapback]64451[/snapback]​


Thanks for the advise

I have tried various lubricants but the lock is very free and definitely not froozen.

The dealer where I bought is 100 miles away so I think I will try the local Keystone dealer and a lock smith but I will call the dealer where we bought to make sure he knows we have a problem. My next trip is Wednesday next week so I need to resolve by then.

Hootbob, I think you are onto something because this lock has always seemed a bit difficult since we bough in September.

2500 RAM , there are no dumb questions







and I did try both anyway just in case because the door handle lock will work with a screw driver







!.

My concern is this. Can even a lock smith remove the lock without damaging anything else. I will just have to go as far as I can before I take the plunge.

Thanks to all


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Just slide a credit card in the lock...works in the movies all the time..









Seriously...any chance you have a windows open a bit? might be able to wiggle one open and slip a small child in the window and they could turn the dead bolt from the inside. We had to do this one weekend to a buddies trailer. Kids thought it was soooo funny.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Someone had a problem like this about 6 months ago -- the tumblers slipped and yada yada ... the dealer had to pop the lock (if they do it its warranty -- if you do it, its called an expensive mistake)

Not sure how your trailer is laid out but can't you have your little one climb into the storage hold under the couch, push up on the bottom of the couch and get into the trailer that way???

Or you can bring it to South San Antonio and one of our local personalities can break into it in about 10 seconds ....LOL


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> Someone had a problem like this about 6 months ago -- the tumblers slipped and yada yada ... the dealer had to pop the lock (if they do it its warranty -- if you do it, its called an expensive mistake)
> 
> Not sure how your trailer is laid out but can't you have your little one climb into the storage hold under the couch, push up on the bottom of the couch and get into the trailer that way???
> 
> ...


Well, my DW called a lock smith and they suggested plenty of lubricant and put the key in and tap the end with the head of a screw driver. Would you believe it, my DW did it and it slowly went in and we can open.
















This could be a life saver if you were on a trip.

Thank goodness Ghosty I don't need any of your 'local personalities' to help. I suppose thier phone number is 1-800robyou2.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> Someone had a problem like this about 6 months ago -- the tumblers slipped and yada yada ... the dealer had to pop the lock (if they do it its warranty -- if you do it, its called an expensive mistake)
> 
> Not sure how your trailer is laid out but can't you have your little one climb into the storage hold under the couch, push up on the bottom of the couch and get into the trailer that way???
> 
> ...


*ROFLMAO* I think those type personalities are everywhere and can







get into most anything.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I knew there was a reason I bought an Outback with two doors! And to think, the DW thought it was extravagant!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Clad to hear you got that taking care of









Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I knew there was a reason I bought an Outback with two doors! And to think, the DW thought it was extravagant!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]64546[/snapback]​


Ditto on that Doug!!!


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Just a follow up. That lock now works better than it has ever done so I hope that little episode cleared it up once and for all. Well at least until it wears out.


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

OutbackPM said:


> Just a follow up. That lock now works better than it has ever done so I hope that little episode cleared it up once and for all. Well at least until it wears out.


I had the exact same lock on a Coyote Hybrid. The deadbolt jammed but fortunately I was able to climb in the tent end and dissemble door from Inside. Dont know what I will do if it happens on Outback (good sam emergency insurance covers locksmith though). Since that incident I NEVER lock deadbolt when outside but only use it at night when we are inside sleeping. Deadbolt doest really do any good when you are absent from trailer anyway- if someone wants to break in they will just pop both locks and damage door. If the regular lock doesn't dissuade them the deadbolt won't either. Therefore I only lock regular lock when we leave camper and use deadbolt to secure door at night from inside where I can get it off if it comes apart again as it did on other camper


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Everyone suggested the WD40 or graphite which is what I was thinking...I was praying you didnt resort to popping the rear glass unless you ordered it first














shy


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

I had the same problem during our last trip.
I threw the deadbolt right before leaving our house (not sure why I did it?). It was hard to lock.

Arrived at our site near the DE water gap, lo and behold, I could not get the key in the deadbolt of the rear door. Rrrrrr!









I sprayed the lock with WD40, still nothing. I took the lock apart from the inside, no luck.
Then I removed the two screws near the deadbolt latch and opened (with some force) the latch with a channel lock.

Not sure what to do next. But there is a 1-800 number for the lock manufacturer on the latch (when you take the lock apart).


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

happycamper said:


> I had the same problem during our last trip.
> I threw the deadbolt right before leaving our house (not sure why I did it?). It was hard to lock.
> 
> Arrived at our site near the DE water gap, lo and behold, I could not get the key in the deadbolt of the rear door. Rrrrrr!
> ...


 Mine was replaced under warrenty. This seems to be a recurring problem with the deadbolt on this lock and many different manufacturers use the same lock.


----------



## AFCamper (Jun 1, 2005)

Just got back from a 3 week gig in MI and on the second day, we could not unlock the lock on the door handle. Called a locksmith, they lubed it and worked it for about 25 minutes and $50. Night before we were to leave MI, my girls were inside watching a DVD and DW locks them in (Dead bolt, not taking any chances with door lock) while we were inside someone's home playing RISK with teen son. Anyway, go to get in and key won't fit. After fighting it for about 5 minutes, I had DD open emergency window and I climbed through. The latch on the inside would not open it either. Unscrewed the door panel, used pliers to open lock and left the emergency window cracked open when we were away, just in case! Called local service manager and he can't get it in for a week, but it is still under warranty. He says they "may honor the bill for the locksmith", but he wasn't sure.

Hopefully this helps. IF not, at least it gives confirmation to your problem.

BTW, the locksmith advised us not to use WD-40 since it attracts dirt into the tumblers.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

AFCamper said:


> Just got back from a 3 week gig in MI and on the second day, we could not unlock the lock on the door handle. Called a locksmith, they lubed it and worked it for about 25 minutes and $50. Night before we were to leave MI, my girls were inside watching a DVD and DW locks them in (Dead bolt, not taking any chances with door lock) while we were inside someone's home playing RISK with teen son. Anyway, go to get in and key won't fit. After fighting it for about 5 minutes, I had DD open emergency window and I climbed through. The latch on the inside would not open it either. Unscrewed the door panel, used pliers to open lock and left the emergency window cracked open when we were away, just in case! Called local service manager and he can't get it in for a week, but it is still under warranty. He says they "may honor the bill for the locksmith", but he wasn't sure.
> 
> Hopefully this helps. IF not, at least it gives confirmation to your problem.
> 
> BTW, the locksmith advised us not to use WD-40 since it attracts dirt into the tumblers.


Never heard that about WD-40.??


----------

